# Martin Clunes - Horsepoer ITV1 Now



## millimoo (22 August 2010)

Horsepower - not Horsepoer (I can't do two things at once)
Just in case you're on here and not multitasking with the TV, Martin Clunes Horse series is on now!!!
It will be on next week too...... Every Sunday, 9pm, ITV1


----------



## schneeko (22 August 2010)

It's really good, i'm enjoying it


----------



## millhouse (22 August 2010)

Enjoyed it - particularly the mustangs.


----------



## Doncella (22 August 2010)

Really enjoyed it, not patronising, no 'class' issues, just alround family tv, entertaining, amusing and educational.
I say this after two glasses of wine and a round of buttered malt loaf.


----------



## Doncella (22 August 2010)

Forgot to say, the foal operation was really interesting.


----------



## gemin1eye (22 August 2010)

I enjoyed it, but was slightly confused as to why he had to travel all the way to Dubai to see a racetrack - could have just gone to Newmarket to meet some racehorses, and seen an operation at the same time? Thought the horses on the beach were absolutely incredible


----------



## intouch (23 August 2010)

Great programme - but I agree, there are some excellent Equine Assisted Learning centres in UK, too.


----------



## AngieandBen (23 August 2010)

Loved it! can't wait for next week; I love his big bay Chester too, gorgeous 

Nice to see horses on tv other  than cricket, football, police drama's, soaps etc etc


----------



## Amymay (23 August 2010)

From what I saw of it, it looked really great.  He has such a lovely way about him.


----------



## Shutterbug (23 August 2010)

I enjoyed this and thought it was well aimed at, not just horsey people, but non horsey types too


----------



## brighteyes (23 August 2010)

He's great isn't he!  What a lovely and different programme and I'll be watching next week.


----------



## cob1 (23 August 2010)

I thought this programme was very thought provoking, especially some of the things that Monty said. I will be rethinking some aspects of my riding!


----------



## Bellaandlilysmum (23 August 2010)

I loved the programme, can't wait for next week.  Would love to see more programmes like this on TV.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (23 August 2010)

simply loved Jean Francois on the beach- the littley was gorgeous! i have seen him here at shows and think he is brilliant-


----------



## bahumbug (23 August 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			simply loved Jean Francois on the beach- the littley was gorgeous! i have seen him here at shows and think he is brilliant-
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen them live but I liked them too - little gray is so cute! Think the arabs were my faves - and what glossy coats! Amazing! 
Can't wait for next week. Fab programme and love Martin Clunes and his horse.


----------



## icestationzebra (23 August 2010)

I thought it was great.  Best Sunday night viewing in a long time.

Please take the time to send your thoughts to ITV - hopefully they will commission a couple more.

viewerservices@itv.com

I'd much rather watch horses on a Sunday evening than the usual drivel


----------



## candle515 (23 August 2010)

was so annoying had been looking forward to this all week then yesterday my TV aerial broke! grrrr - anyone know is it being repeated?


----------



## bahumbug (23 August 2010)

candle515 said:



			was so annoying had been looking forward to this all week then yesterday my TV aerial broke! grrrr - anyone know is it being repeated?
		
Click to expand...

Do not despair! You can watch it on ITV player...

http://www.itv.com/ITVPlayer/?intcmp=NAV_ITVPLAYE2


----------



## happyhack (23 August 2010)

Doncella said:



			Really enjoyed it, not patronising, no 'class' issues, just alround family tv, entertaining, amusing and educational.
QUOTE]

ditto this

I really enjoyed it (I write this watching it online again at the same time!!)

Loved how its educational to the non-horsey and yet not patronising to us horsey people!

Really like Martin Clunes. 

Can't wait for next week!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Over2You (23 August 2010)

I thought the programme was brilliant. Informative, entertaining and showed a very likable side to Martin Clunes. I watched it in all its glory on ITV1 HD. I had to add the channel manually though, due to STV blocking it for those of us north-of-the-border. If any of you are in Scotland, and would like instructions on how to add it to your Sky channels, then please let me know via PM. Not sure if H&H would allow me to give them on here.


----------



## Brenda Marsh (23 August 2010)

The programme was superb, excellent tv viewing for Sunday evening.  Jean Francois was amazing, I have seen him over here at HOYS a couple of years ago and he was awesome.  Gives us all something to think about when we are working with our own horses.  All of them has a personality and once we have an empathy with  a horse there is nothing else in the world like it.  My daughter and I have arabians they are so intelligent and willing to please.  

I have been involved with horses for over fifty years and have experienced working with many different breeds and disciplines and am delighted that ITV has produced this documentary with Martin Clunes.  Well Done ITV! Looking forwar to next week.

BM - Al Karif Arabians


----------



## RandR (23 August 2010)

It was great.  I hope ITV don't take too much notice of the sarcastic rubbish being published by TV reviewers.


----------



## MissMistletoe (23 August 2010)

I had a tear in my eye watching those beautiful horses performing on the beach.

Martin Clunes was brilliant with a kind way about him.

I cant wait for the next episode, we need more programmes like this.


----------



## flowerlady (23 August 2010)

I really enjoyed it.  I liked seeing the race place in Dubai also the trainer was honest and made me think.  When asked why they run he said on the line of we have harnessed there fear to make fortunes.  

Very thought provoking!

Look forward to next week (I didn't realize it was on again?  Is it a series?

I will go have a look and series link to record just in case


----------



## Flibble (23 August 2010)

I loved those horses it almost made me want to be a horseowner again.

Its the sort of relationship I had with my Gulliver but never got with Drifter.


----------



## BBH (24 August 2010)

I loved it, I thought the clips of the galloping horse on the beach were stunning. I never really liked Martin Clunes as an actor but in RL as in this show he is wonderful, his love of horses really shines through.

The only bit I thought was daft though were the clips with that horse woman
( where there were a few girls spectating )and the bay horse who was supposed to tune into his emotions I think. Didn't get that at all. 

Overall great viewing.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (24 August 2010)

Loved it. Very relaxing, easy watching for a weekend and MC seems like a really nice guy who obviously really loves his super horse Chester !!


----------



## SeeSaw84 (24 August 2010)

I thought it was really good too! Jean Francois is amazing with his horses, he's coming to Chatsworth Horse Trials next May to do his display. I'll definately be going to watch him! (Hope you don't mind the plug but would be great to get as many people to see him as possible! Chatsworth is Friday 13th - Sunday 15th May and he'll be on every day!)

I thought MC and Chester really suit each other, such a good programme to have on tv, can't wait to see more!


----------



## Helbert (24 August 2010)

I am thinking about starting a Facebook Fan Club for Chester, what a lovely horse.
LOL'd at Clunes comments about how much he loves Chester and sometimes he just wished Chester would acknowledge him etc. That is like me and my horse!
Great to see a genuine horse lover on telly doing a serious yet very enjoyable programme loved it!
Agree the therapy bit, was a bit odd, not sure about all that. But j'adore the rest! Impatiently waiting for next week.


----------



## happyhack (24 August 2010)

Wow 4.5million viewed it! Thats pretty impressive


----------



## Bessieboo (25 August 2010)

Loved this show. Loved Chester and loved the way that Martin behaved and talked about  him.

Can't wait for next week!


----------



## Andrea83 (25 August 2010)

I watched this (so much better than watching any Big Brother - kinda) I loved the programme and agree that it was really well aimed at people not just in the horsey world...The Music score was great, Martin was great to watch and the depth of our relationship with our horses was expressed really well!


I can't wait to watch next week's episode!


xoxo


----------



## amandap (28 August 2010)

flowerlady said:



			I really enjoyed it.  I liked seeing the race place in Dubai also the trainer was honest and made me think.  When asked why they run he said on the line of we have harnessed there fear to make fortunes.  

Very thought provoking!
		
Click to expand...

I agree and I also liked the way Martin pulled this (imo honest) theme throughout the programme.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 August 2010)

Loved both programmes: I think the way he treats Chester is gorgeous-soppy as anything! The riding was hilarious-the concentration on his face as he rode the 'bar stool'!


----------

